# How many of you would buy this CZ



## gilfo (Dec 5, 2007)

How many of you would buy this CZ 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Trying to put together a little info you CZ to see if they will release this model in th US. Vote early Vote often.
Thanks 


Additional information 


CZ 75 SP-01 Phantom
The CZ 75 SP-01 PHANTOM is a variant of the CZ 75 SP-01 TACTICAL pistol. Thanks to its low weight achieved by the use of heavy-duty plastic is this handgun suitable for armed forces and similar service. The interchangeable back strap section makes this handgun easy to configure for any hand size. The pistol is further outfitted with decocking lever.

Technical info 

Caliber 9 x 19 
Detachable magazine capacity 18 
Overall length 207 mm 
Barrel length 120 mm 
Height 147 mm 
Width 37 mm 
Weight 800 g 
Trigger mechanism SA/DA 
Frame polymer 
Finish black polycoat (slide) 
Safety elements decocking lever
safety stop on hammer
firing pin safety


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

While I like the CZ75 pistols quite a lot, I'd pass on any pistol with a decocking lever. I want to carry these guns in Condition One only.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Mike Barham said:


> While I like the CZ75 pistols quite a lot, I'd pass on any pistol with a decocking lever. I want to carry these guns in Condition One only.


I am with Mike on the CZ-75. Condition one is the fastest way to bring the auto into action.:smt023


----------



## TDIllini (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm fairly new to handguns, but with the BD (decocking model) don't you just have a heavier double action pull to contend with on the 1st shot when the hammer is lowered?

I was leaning towards getting the BD model of the cz75 as I loved shooting the 9mm cz75b, but I do not like the idea of carrying a gun depending on the safety alone. Hammer down just feels more natural to me, and the BD makes it easy to do that.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

New shooters are often more comfortable with hammer-down carry, despite its several disadvantages. More experienced/trained shooters are generally more comfortable with Condition One carry.

One should always get what one is comfortable with, but the _crunchenticker_ trigger system is a disadvantage when it comes to shooting both fast and accurately.


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

Are you sure you don't mean CZ 75 SP-01 Shadow?

Based on the SP-01, it has no firing pin block. Fiber optic front sight and tactical "Novak style" rear sight. It also features a slightly reshaped grip and safety, and a "weaker" recoil spring. supposedly for easier reloading.

Weak springs in CZs have been responsible for a number of FTF/FTE malfunctions.

After a spring upgrade, the condition one carry *plus restrike capable* make CZs good service pistols.


----------



## TDIllini (Jan 5, 2008)

Mike Barham said:


> New shooters are often more comfortable with hammer-down carry, despite its several disadvantages. More experienced/trained shooters are generally more comfortable with Condition One carry.
> 
> One should always get what one is comfortable with, but the _crunchenticker_ trigger system is a disadvantage when it comes to shooting both fast and accurately.


Crunchenticker? That's just your way of saying long hard pull when the hammer is down right? Or is that actually a real word.

I also don't plan on using this as a carry weapon anyways. My state doesn't allow it and the cz75 is too big and uncomfortable to want to do so anyways. So in my case I'm worried less about speed and more about not shooting myself or someone else. Even more importantly, to prevent any friends from relying on the safety and going KAPOW.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

It's a Jeff Cooperism. On a DA/SA auto with a decocker, the first shot goes _crunch_, then the succeeding shots go _tick_. Thus, _crunchenticker_, which is probably the most difficult pistol design to shoot fast and well.

Not shooting yourself or someone else has nothing to do with the pistol and everything to do with following the Four Rules. Safety lies between the ears, not between the hands.

If your buddies are incompetent gun handlers, *don't let them handle your guns*.


----------

